# Ivermectin



## Bob Scott

Who uses ivermectin purchased at feed, tack, farm supply stores? Any problems?
I'm considering this because of the cost of heartguard. A couple of folks at club swear by it. 
Thunder had a bout with heartworm a couple of yrs ago and I want to make sure it doesn't happen again. Being retired has it's downside whe it comes to keeping up with the dog's stuff sometimes.
I've also heard it used as a heartworm treatment. The though is that the larva will be killed and prevented from becomming more adults. The existing adults wont grow in numbers and their life isn'tt that long so they eventually all get destroyed. When they die off naturally they don't flood thesystem with dead heartworm which can create the problems during the aresnic treatment. 
Any thoughts?


----------



## jay lyda

We all use it down here Bob. I have been using it for about three years now and I have had no problems with it, and no heartworms.


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

I personally stick to heartgard, but if you go with Ivomec, dont get Ivomec Plus, get the regular Ivomec, Ivomec Plus cant be used for dogs if I remember correctly.


----------



## Al Curbow

Isn't Ivermectin the main active ingredient in Heartgard?


----------



## Terry Devine

I use ivermectin as well and have had no problems. My ubnderstanding is that it is the treatment used for heart worms, and that it is the active ingredient in heart gaurd.

Good Luck
Terry


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood

Al, yes it is. The biggest problem I see is that every single thread i've ever seen discussing this gives different dosing. This worries me, because the dose for ivomec is important to be effective, so if everyone is giving a different dose, who is right!?

I believe Connie had a reliable source for the dosage, maybe she can chime in here.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer

Bob Scott said:


> Who uses ivermectin purchased at feed, tack, farm supply stores? Any problems?
> I'm considering this because of the cost of heartguard. A couple of folks at club swear by it.
> Thunder had a bout with heartworm a couple of yrs ago and I want to make sure it doesn't happen again. Being retired has it's downside whe it comes to keeping up with the dog's stuff sometimes.
> I've also heard it used as a heartworm treatment. The though is that the larva will be killed and prevented from becomming more adults. The existing adults wont grow in numbers and their life isn'tt that long so they eventually all get destroyed. When they die off naturally they don't flood thesystem with dead heartworm which can create the problems during the aresnic treatment.
> Any thoughts?


ivermectin is the active ingredient in heartgard plus. there are some breeds that are ivermectin sensitive (some of the herders, though I don't think GSDs) and most vets generally put those guys on interceptor or something instead. 

the standard dosage that most vets recommend is 0.1 cc per 10 lb. body weight. That's probably overdoing it. you'll find lots of controversy about cutting down dosages, etc. I've read a lot of those studies that recommend reduced dosages, but then, I've seen it given for demodectic mange every day at the above dosage, even for prolonged periods of time, without any noticeable adverse effects. so I reserve judgment. 

the efficacy is going to be about the same. the downside to this is that if you use heartgard, and the dog DOES end up with heartworms somehow, the company will pay full costs for your treatment, and if you use ivermectin, you're paying out of pocket. if I only had one or two dogs, i would probably still use HG30+ instead of ivermectin just because of convenience. also, if you have a dog that isn't a great eater, keep in mind that he might not be getting it when he eats his food.

as far as treatment goes, ivermectin and most heartworm preventatives don't really prevent infection. they work by killing all the microfilaria before they can develop into adults. though you should give it every 30 days, ivermectin is supposed to be effective up to at least 45 days. i don't test that theory [-o< but it gives you a little window of reassurance if you forget to give it for a couple of days (which I'm off every month).

and the idea of the treatment is essentially right. if a dog is heartworm positive and either too old, sick, or the clients can't afford treatment right then, it's pretty common to put the dog on preventative (it still needs to be carefully monitored and have its activity restricted for a day or two) and wait for the adults to die. this might reduce the worm burden, and it's most definitely better than doing nothing, but the ones that are in there will still have plenty of time to cause damage - heartworms live for a couple of years at least. so with a healthy dog in the early stages of heartworm disease, it's still preferable to do the immiticide protocol.


----------



## Amber Scott Dyer

also, obviously - you should still have your dog heartworm tested every year, no matter what kind of preventative they're on. better safe than sorry.


----------



## Jerry Lyda

All, I have four dogs, two big'uns two little'uns (GSD and Boston Terriers ) I give the Ivomec for cattle and swine and I've NEVER had any problems. I give it just like Amber said 0.01cc per ten pounds of dog. I've used it for years.

I've also used it to treat heartworms that were found in the early stage. Clean him right up.


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

You can also ask your vet to write you a script for something like Tri-Heart, which is generally a cheaper version of Heartgard Plus, though not as cheap as just straight ivermectin found at feed stores. But it is made specifically for dogs.


----------



## Chris Wild

We've used the feed store Ivermectin for almost 10 years now with no problems. We dose at .1cc per 20lbs, administered orally of course. All the dogs do get heartworm tested anually just to be safe.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins

The doseage of ivermection depends on what you are using it for - as a filaricide against hearworm, as a general purpose de-wormer or against external parasites (mange etc) Doseage also depepends on the "dilution of the solution". Go to my feed store you will find several versions of ivomec - 1% cattle, 0.8% sheep drench, 1.87% horse paste.....
So ensure you are using the corect amount of product for what you are using it against. As alot of people are really deficient in decimal math I am always leary of taking so one's say so of how much to give. Best thing is ask the vet how much product you should be using for the targeted pest. The most economical is the 1% around here but I have used the sheep drench when it was easier to get. If you under or overdose you are wasting money as it might not treat what you are treating for . I have used it for years without problems but anyone using it should do a little research and find out if it is effective for what they are dosing for.
(doesn't touch tapes if you are using it at the general purpose wormer doseage). When I use it as a general purpose wormer I rotate it with other wormers on the advice of my vet. I give it monthly at the filaricide doseage during spring to fall but I would be hesitant to give anything to a heartworm positive dog unless under the advice of a veterinarian.


----------



## Kristen Cabe

I've used it for the past 5 or 6 years, Bob. I use the 1% solution, and dose it according to the amount that is in Heartgard. That's 0.0272cc per 10 pounds of dog (IOW, 0.2cc for a 70-pound dog). I test my dogs yearly for heartworm and internal parasites, and so far, so good. 

The 0.1cc per 10 pounds of dog dosage that so many people recommend is correct ONLY if the ivermectin has been diluted in (most commonly) propelyne glycol. If you're giving 'straight' 1% ivermectin solution, that dosage is WAY too high.


Consistently overdosing on ivermectin can lead to infertility. There are studies. I don't have time to look for them.


----------



## Beth Moates

I've used the ivomectrin for about 8 years now, have never had an issue. I still do the yearly heartworm test. The vet that I am still using told me that if you overdose it a wee bit, is not a big issue. It's the under dosing that will cause an issue.


----------



## Al Curbow

I'm to dumb to follow this, i'm sticking with heartgard, lol


----------



## Anne Vaini

I use Ivomec too. I got the dosage I use from the vet and use it as a complete wormer every three weeks during the summer (per vet's recommendation). If I forget a dose any time during the year, I do a heartworm test on the dog.

I prefer this because one of my dogs seems a tad sensitive to Ivermectin, so I can give her a lower dose. 

Plus it's super cheap. I've saved $320 in 2 years by using Ivomec instead of Heartgard.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Kristen Cabe said:


> The 0.1cc per 10 pounds of dog dosage that so many people recommend is correct ONLY if the ivermectin has been diluted in (most commonly) propelyne glycol. If you're giving 'straight' 1% ivermectin solution, that dosage is WAY too high. ... .


Yes, this is what I've read many times too. Infertility is one of several possible bad outcomes from incorrect dosing.

Don't forget (to other readers) that if your vet has never prescribed Heartguard for your dog, think about what breed you have before you buy and administer it at any level (like, do you have a collie?).

See the "Dear Angela" answer here for dosage info:
http://www.espomagazine.com/vet/apr96.htm

The 1st paragraph explains the "why" behind what Kristen correctly said.


----------



## Michelle Reusser

I use Panacure (fenbendazole) In the same manner for the same worms as Ivermec paste. I get it at the feed store too and I like it because it is suppossed to work for Giardia as well.


----------



## Bob Scott

Lots of great info here and much appreciated. I definitely plan on continuing the annual test at the vets but it sounds like the feed store Ivermectin is the way to go for me. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Julie Ward

I also use ivermectin from the feed store and have for years on my whippets, dobermans, and italian greyhounds. Several of my whippet friends do the same.


----------



## Brett Moody

We have used this on several breeds for years with no problems. I’ve talked to several of the “Old school” guys that say you can’t over do it. I know my friends beagle got into a whole tube and ate all of it. He got real sick for about a week and finally came out of his house and crapped out a bile pile of worms and was fine after that. Even with that said I still do the .1cc per 10 lbs. 


I started using the Equimax (it does tape worms too) about a year and a half, 2 years ago and have had zero problems.


----------



## Jamielee Nelson

I use heartgard but off topic I use (ivermectin) it for mange  yes mange... and my puppy hates it but this is his second bottle of 40ml container to help treat the mange


----------



## Maren Bell Jones

Incidentally, we learned about this in our genomics class last week. Washington State's vet school has a test they can do to check your dog's MDR1 gene to see if it can tolerate ivermectin:

http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/


----------



## Ken Thompson

I have used Ivomec for 37 years with no problem. Once I have a dog checked for heartworms and the results are negative I start them on Ivomec. In the 37 years none of my dogs have ever tested postive for any type of worms.


----------



## Jennifer Coulter

Maren Bell Jones said:


> Incidentally, we learned about this in our genomics class last week. Washington State's vet school has a test they can do to check your dog's MDR1 gene to see if it can tolerate ivermectin:
> 
> http://www.vetmed.wsu.edu/depts-vcpl/


My work has used Ivermectin when dog lice went around. I did not realize it could be used for that. We had a vet do the dosage, she gave us individual filled needles which we then took back to inject the dogs ourselves.

While 3 of the dogs got the Ivermectin, my dog got something else as there is some collie heritage in my breed. I have meant to get him tested but have not yet done so. It is rare in Tollers but has been found.


----------



## tracey schneider

do you guys also dose with other wormers at the same time or does ivomec get most common parasites?

t


----------



## Kadi Thingvall

I used Ivermectin for years as a general wormer, in part because all the literature I read said it has a very high safety margin. I don't use it anymore. A couple of years ago I wormed the pups then went to bed an hour or so later. Woke up in the middle of the night to a puppy SCREAMING in pain, drooling, etc. Once I got him calmed down he was walking like he was drunk, still randomly screaming, going rigid, etc. Long story short, after spending the night at the vets we thought he turned the corner (no more rigidity, screaming, etc), 1/2 hour later he was dead. Ivermectin overdose. Why he reacted the way he did I have no idea, I dosed him the same as every other pup in the litter and it wasn't the first time I had wormed that litter. And I know I didn't double dose, the way we do vaccines, wormers, etc it's not possible (pups all in the kitchen, after each one is dosed it goes outside). My vet wanted to know why I was using such an "old school" wormer, but after reading the literature in his vet books he understood (it's generally a very safe product, takes a lot past the normal dose to overdose, overdose usually doesn't result in death if the dog recieves supportive care, etc) but we both agreed that from here on out it's Panacur. More of a pain being a 3 day thing, but I'm not going through that OD experience again either.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Ken Thompson said:


> I have used Ivomec for 37 years with no problem. Once I have a dog checked for heartworms and the results are negative I start them on Ivomec. In the 37 years none of my dogs have ever tested postive for any type of worms.


37 years!?! I did not know anyone was even USING ivermectin in dogs back then. Those were the days of daily caricide pills

I have used the paste no problems; I believe the drug is safe at 10 x the theraputic dose but have heard concerns about the consistency of the paste over the liquid. Has anyone heard that [the horse paste is only about $12 a tube] 

I also do alternate with interceptor on ocassion. I just used the dosage of active ivermectin for dog weight, added some to that, and did the math. It is simple algebra.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Kristen Cabe said:


> I've used it for the past 5 or 6 years, Bob. I use the 1% solution, and dose it according to the amount that is in Heartgard. That's 0.0272cc per 10 pounds of dog (IOW, 0.2cc for a 70-pound dog). I test my dogs yearly for heartworm and internal parasites, and so far, so good.
> 
> The 0.1cc per 10 pounds of dog dosage that so many people recommend is correct ONLY if the ivermectin has been diluted in (most commonly) propelyne glycol. If you're giving 'straight' 1% ivermectin solution, that dosage is WAY too high.
> QUOTE]
> 
> This is the dose my vet recommended for use as a complete heartworm preventative and intestinal wormer. The only thing is that heartworm preventative is dosed every 4 weeks and the life cycle of the intestinal worms are 3 weeks, so a dog could still carry a colony of intestinal worms with this dose and frequency.
> 
> I also use the feed store Ivermectin. I double and triple check everything with my vets - better safe than sorry!


----------



## Michael Breton

I've used this for over ten years on my mals and aussies. Never a problem, we don't have heartworms here, but the dogs travel so I am overly careful. I use the standard dose every 30 days as a general wormer. 

I never use it on puppies until they are over 6 months old. My vet says they can't get HW until they are older than 6 months due to the life cycle of the worm. We use a different wormer while they are pups, have them tested, then switch them over.

Most vets freak on this as a wormer even though it is in Heartguard. Seems we are so dumb we can't dose the dogs. When that happens I get a new vet. I have a great vet now that understands the needs of a commercial kennel.

FYI, there is an Ivomec resistant strain of HW in the Miss. valley right now, so you may want to take that into account.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

This is an interesting article on the different heartworm preventives out there [core drugs]

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_heartworm_prevention.html


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez

I use %1 Ivomec for cattle and swine for heartworm prevention, have been using it for about 10 years. I use pyrantel pamoate and fenbendazole for other intestinal parasites which is also generic and cheap, it works because I see the dead worms come out. I never considered using Ivomec as a general wormer. I know it's supposed to have a high safety margin for overdose. I don't understand the controversy regarding the dosage for hearworm prevention. It says in the instructions 1cc per 110lb if I remember correctly. I just give 1cc per 10lb and never had a problem.

The only controversy for me is whether to give it orally or as a subcutaneous injection. It's marketed as an injection so I use it that way even though some people say it works as a drench too. Some dogs show discomfort with the injection, others don't. All tolerate it. I think I remember reading it can burn the throat if taken orally. Never had enough balls to take it orally myself and find out.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I use %1 Ivomec for cattle and swine for heartworm prevention, have been using it for about 10 years. I have other stuff for other intestinal parasites which is also generic and cheap, it works because I see the dead worms come out. I never considered using Ivomec as a general wormer. I know it's supposed to have a high safety margin for overdose. I don't understand the controversy regarding the dosage for hearworm prevention. It says in the instructions 1cc per 110lb if I remember correctly. I just give 1cc per 10lb and never had a problem.
> 
> The only controversy for me is whether to give it orally or as a subcutaneous injection. It's marketed as an injection so I use it that way even though some people say it works as a drench too. Some dogs show discomfort with the injection, others don't. All tolerate it. I think I remember reading it can burn the throat if taken orally. Never had enough balls to take it orally myself and find out.



I hope you meant .1cc per 10lb...


----------



## Michelle Kutelis

Check with your vet, then double check again!

We had a dog come into the e-clinic last weekend with Ivermectin Toxicity. They were 100% certain the vet told them to give their 25# French Bulldog 1/2 a teaspoon of Ivomec. The dog lived, but the bill was over $1000 for the weekend of suport and hospitalization...

I personally dose at the 272mcg, like Heartgard.


----------



## Dwyras Brown

Yeah Emilio, I hope that was a typo. I wouldn't want to see you giving your Rott a Bulls dosage of that. The dog might be stubborn as a bull, but he isn't a bull.


----------



## Mo Earle

I also use IVOMEC the cattle wormer- have been using it approx. 15 years, started when I saw the DVM I was working for using it in the clinic- I give 1cc per 100 lbs- it is used monthly for heartworm- and it will prevent mange for your dogs, or if a dog has mange-works great. The only thing the DVM told me not to do-was to use it on sight hounds-collies, borzi, for example. It is much cheaper than Heartguard,just bought it at the feed store- 50cc's for $35.00- do the math for yourself, but it just doesn't have the fancy package to go with it- I put it in their food once monthly.(and on this day, they are not allow to finsh up each others bowls) 

(my cocker spaniel, gsd's, Belgian malinois, Irish Wolfhound, Labs,Sheepdog,Dalmation,- all had monthly dosing of IVOMEC- without problems-and negative heartworm tests)


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez

So it does work orally? Do the dogs have any aversion to it? What's the minimum amount of food that I'd need to go along with the ivomec to make sure they take everything in?


----------



## Mo Earle

the way I do it, I do feed both dry and wet food, but on the day of Ivermectin- I draw up the dose I need for the individual dog- 1cc for every 100 lbs- so if they are 65lbs, I give .7cc's of Ivomec- I squirt in the wet food, and just put the wet food on top of the dry,rather than mixing it in-so they eat it right away-if you only feed dry, then once a month, give 1/3 or 1/2 can of wet food with the IVOMEC and they will look at it as a treat. I do have a friend, who refuses to give can wet food, so they just squirt it in the dogs mouth- no problems.


----------



## Mo Earle

...also the IVOMEC I use is the injectable, not the pour on type. And I do round the dose up-as I described with the 65lb dog-getting .7cc's and not 6.5cc's.


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez

Thanks Mo.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Ok so I look up the Package insert for 1% ivermectin
http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/128-409s040199.pdf
where it says the dose for cattle is 200 mcg/kg equivalent to 1mL/110lbs or roughly .1mL for 10lbs.

And for Heartgard
http://heartgard.us.merial.com/downloads/chewablesPlus_dogs.pdf
Where it says the dose is 6 mcg/kg which is roughly .03 of the dose per lb that cattle get per kg. 

So I have some concerns here --- I know people everywhere give the .1cc/10lbs and have for a long time but damn! I am going to recheck my math tomorrow. I remember doing it when I used zimectrin and the dose was very small that I gave.


----------



## Michael Breton

I just make a solution with water and squirt it on their food once a month. And I think he meant the 1% solution cattle and swine version.


----------



## paige hanson

Just another thought, I now use Advantage Multi, which does heartworms and fleas. My vet gives me 10% off if I buy all my 6 dogs and one cat a years worth at a time and the company usually has a free tube per six month pack you buy. It ends out that I get heartworm treatment and flea treatment for the same price of flea treatment. 
Paige


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

http://www.safe2use.com/scabiesboard/ivermectin/iverm.html

Ok so it looks like beagles don't show any signs at 200 times the theraputic dose. So, maybe the big dose is safe but, why the overkill?

Seems to me a lot less than .1mL/10lbs can be given. Does anyone have how they came up with this calculation other than applying the cattle dosing rate to dogs? A 1% solution is 1g/100mL [based on the literature so I guess they are using W:V as there are several ways to calculate a % solution] which is .01gram or 10mg/mL = 1mg/.1mL [which exactly matches the info on the FDA website link]

1mcg = 1E-6grams, and 1mg=1E-3 grams. 
70lb dog @ 2.72mcg/lb [the theraputic dose for dogs] = 190mcg = .19mg or approximately .02mL.

So .... for a 70lb dog wouldn't .1mL be five times the theraputic dose and .7mL be 35 times the theraputic dose?

I am no vet but I do have an MS in Analytical Chemistry ........


----------



## Anne Vaini

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> So it does work orally? Do the dogs have any aversion to it? What's the minimum amount of food that I'd need to go along with the ivomec to make sure they take everything in?


I put it onto a piece of bread. Their favorite treat!


----------



## Emilio Rodriguez

Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I just give 1cc per 10lb and never had a problem.


I meant to say .1cc per 10lb or 1cc to my dog which is approx 100lb.


----------



## Bob Scott

For heart worm prevention I use a 3cc Injector (sp) WITH the needle left on and just put 1 drop per 10 lb of dog on their food. 
This is the way I was show by a Presa breeder that has been doing it for quite a few years.


----------



## Don Turnipseed

Anne is right. The correct dosage is .1% per ten pounds of the 1% solution AFTER it is diluted with propeline glycol and the dilution is 1 part Ivo to 30 parts pro glycol. The Ivomec plus has an additive for flukeworms in it which you don't want. I gave 1 drop from a syringe for a while but the dogs still had worms two drops killed the worms so must be close enough. It is a small syinge and hard to draw the Ivo and the syringe size will change the dropplet size. I put it on a small piece of bread. As a general wormer, I would think it would have to be given about every 10 days for the first couple of times if the dog has worms to start with. Thats what I did and got worms each time but they were small.


----------



## Nancy Jocoy

Don Turnipseed said:


> Anne is right. The correct dosage is .1% per ten pounds of the 1% solution AFTER it is diluted with propeline glycol and the dilution is 1 part Ivo to 30 parts pro glycol. The Ivomec plus has an additive for flukeworms in it which you don't want. I gave 1 drop from a syringe for a while but the dogs still had worms two drops killed the worms so must be close enough. It is a small syinge and hard to draw the Ivo and the syringe size will change the dropplet size. I put it on a small piece of bread. As a general wormer, I would think it would have to be given about every 10 days for the first couple of times if the dog has worms to start with. Thats what I did and got worms each time but they were small.


Don, your post is right on with Connies link which is about what I calculated independantly. [A 30 fold dilution]. 

But here is the safety/efficacy thing on the FDA website - so I feel comfortable with the .1cc/10lbs even though it is way overkill since daily doses of 100x the theraputic dose seemed to cause no ill effects.
http://www.fda.gov/cvm/FOI/730.htm


----------



## Don Turnipseed

It was the wee hours of the morning but it was supposed to read .1cc not %. Damned keyboard has a mind of it's own.


----------



## Russ Spencer

I just feel the need to add to the confusion and verification. 

My vet works with me on the Ivomec. He worked out the dosages from the Merck Manual.

6 mos - 1 yr = a dilution of 1:18 (Ivomecropyl Glycol) = .1cc/10 lbs
>1 yr = straight Ivomec = .1cc/10 lbs

5 years now without a problem or heartworms.

Picked up a dog with heartworms and the vet put him on .2cc/10 lbs monthly. Kills the filaria and lets the adults die of old age. Takes about 18 months. Tested negative at 20 months. I kept him on low activity that whole time and that was the difficult part.


----------



## Kristen Cabe

Wow, you guys. You're just drawing up 0.7cc's directly out of the bottle of Ivomec (or whatever brand of 1% solution you use), and giving that amount to your dog without any kind of further dilution?! :-o [-X ](*,) Don is right about diluting it with propylene glycol first, and thus being able to dose it at 0.1cc per 10 pounds of dog, but you should not be dosing it that way right out of the bottle. I posted about this quite a while back and the post got deleted. Seems it's okay to discuss now...


I give the same dosage Michelle K does, and I've used this dose for the past 7 years. My dogs test negative for heartworms every year (I don't deworm during the winter, so I always have them tested in the spring before I start dosing them again). I use the 1% injectable solution and administer it orally once every 40-43 days during the spring, summer, and fall months when the temperatures are above 60 degrees (if the temp falls below 60 degrees, the heartworm larvae cannot be transmitted). 

Gypsy is 60lbs and gets 0.16cc 
Deja is 70lbs and gets 0.2cc 
Naccia is 70-75lbs and also gets 0.2cc


----------



## Anne Vaini

Kristen Cabe said:


> Wow, you guys. You're just drawing up 0.7cc's directly out of the bottle of Ivomec (or whatever brand of 1% solution you use), and giving that amount to your dog without any kind of further dilution?! :-o [-X ](*,) ...
> Gypsy is 60lbs and gets 0.16cc
> Deja is 70lbs and gets 0.2cc
> Naccia is 70-75lbs and also gets 0.2cc


I've consulted with several vets and 1% solution (Ivomec), .1cc per 10 lb is what they all recommended for _complete worming_ (not as lowest effective dose.) 

If you are diluting, how can you be sure that the ivermectin is distributed evenly? Why would this be recommended rather than drawing out a smaller amount? What am I missing here?


----------



## Julie Blanding

I use Interceptor. No calculating dosages. 
Julie


----------



## tracey schneider

what else are you giving your dogs on a monthly basis? are you supplementing with the other wormers? is the .1cc enough to block other worms? I thought it was not?
thanks
t


----------



## Anne Vaini

tracey delin said:


> what else are you giving your dogs on a monthly basis? are you supplementing with the other wormers? is the .1cc enough to block other worms? I thought it was not?
> thanks
> t


The 1% dilution, .1cc p/10lb is a high dose to be used as a complete wormer. I don't use any other wormers. 

When there is a concern about a dog carrying worms, (Therapy dog, Service Dog, living with immune-comprimised individuals) the dose should be administered every three weeks. I think I explained why in a previous post. It is because of the life cycle of intestinal worms.

If Ivermectin is used in conjunction with another wormer, the dose can be considerably lower (as mentioned in previous posts on this thread) and administered less frequently - every 40 days if I remember correctly.


----------



## Kristen Cabe

I use DE for other deworming, Tracey. I got my DE from Nature's Farmacy, and they recommend giving a 'loading dose' for 30 days, and then once-monthly dosing from there on out, so that's how I use it. I don't know if the 'loading dose' is actually necessary or not if your dog does not currently have a worm load, but it doesn't hurt to do it.





> If you are diluting, how can you be sure that the ivermectin is distributed evenly?


That's why propylene glycol is used as a dilutant. Diluting with PG is what many vets do before they prescribe it. It's already diluted when the client gets it, which is, I think, where the confusion in the dosing amount comes in. The vet says 0.1cc per 10lbs, but they don't tell you that it isn't straight Ivomec.




> Why would [diluting] be recommended rather than drawing out a smaller amount?


Because it makes it a heck of a lot easier to measure.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Has anyone noticed a sensitivity to Ivermection in their dog? I had a dog that would be a little lazy / not quite right the following day after getting the 1% dilution, .1cc per 10 lbs. 

It was minor (take it from the girl that discovered a heart mumur in the dog because it "wasn't quite right" and detected an almost invisible limp in another dog that ended up being a partial atrophy of 2 of the heads of the tricep). I don't think a "normal' person would have noticed it. 

I reduced the dose after that. 31 lb dog, had been getting 0.31 cc, I reduced it to .025 cc and that lowered the dose enough to have no apparent side effect.

Now that I think about it... she was a mixed breed dog that appeared to have some sighthound in the mix, which could explain the sensitivity.


----------



## Anne Vaini

Kristen Cabe said:


> I use DE for other deworming, Tracey. I got my DE from Nature's Farmacy, and they recommend giving a 'loading dose' for 30 days, and then once-monthly dosing from there on out, so that's how I use it. I don't know if the 'loading dose' is actually necessary or not if your dog does not currently have a worm load, but it doesn't hurt to do it.


Kristen, I use DE in dog yards in summer - no fleas, ticks or flies! I know of someone that used DE internally, but wasn't convinced it worked. I have a bunch of it, so it's worth a try... What is the loading dose?



> Quote:
> If you are diluting, how can you be sure that the ivermectin is distributed evenly?
> 
> That's why propylene glycol is used as a dilutant. Diluting with PG is what many vets do before they prescribe it. It's already diluted when the client gets it, which is, I think, where the confusion in the dosing amount comes in. The vet says 0.1cc per 10lbs, but they don't tell you that it isn't straight Ivomec.


Gotcha. I've gotten in the habit of bringing the actual product into the vet so they can read the fine print and check my math. So I def. know that it is the dilution/dose my vet intended to say.


----------



## Mo Earle

this is the IVOMEC that I use- 1cc per 100lbs ,as directed by my Vet that I worked for- years ago and I give it by mouth.Not the 6mcg/kg dose-I forgotten the reasoning given by my vet for not following that dosing, but I have been using it at least 15 years at the 1cc per 100lbs, have owned over 30 dogs-( no shelties, collies etc ) and have not had a problem, our heartworm tests are negative, no mange,etc,although last year we had some flea problems but prior to that never had a flea problem either- I don't mix it with propylglycol- or mix it with water-just put it directly on their wet food once monthly. Brutus one of my GSD's we just recently put down- he was 12years old, his litter mate I have is still going strong. One of my other GSD's is 11, as is one of my Mal's and the ages decrease from there to 1year- no ill effects seen from the monthly dosing of Ivomec 1cc/100 lbs. (but I don't use it on my puppies until they are at least 7 months old) I would suggest for those uncomfortable- go with your own DVM's advice. We all want to do right by our dogs.


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Please note that using it as the post above suggests is an OFF-LABEL use.


I would urge anyone considering it to do as Mo says and _*go with your own DVM's advice.*_


----------



## Connie Sutherland

Some of the reasons for not prescribing on the internet :wink: :



Lynn Cheffins said:


> The doseage of ivermection depends on what you are using it for - as a filaricide against hearworm, as a general purpose de-wormer or against external parasites (mange etc) Doseage also depepends on the "dilution of the solution". Go to my feed store you will find several versions of ivomec - 1% cattle, 0.8% sheep drench, 1.87% horse paste..... So ensure you are using the corect amount of product for what you are using it against. As alot of people are really deficient in decimal math I am always leary of taking so one's say so of how much to give. Best thing is ask the vet how much product you should be using for the targeted pest. ..... I give it monthly at the filaricide doseage during spring to fall but I would be hesitant to give anything to a heartworm positive dog unless under the advice of a veterinarian.





Kristen Cabe said:


> The 0.1cc per 10 pounds of dog dosage that so many people recommend is correct ONLY if the ivermectin has been diluted in (most commonly) propelyne glycol. If you're giving 'straight' 1% ivermectin solution, that dosage is WAY too high. ... Consistently overdosing on ivermectin can lead to infertility. There are studies. I don't have time to look for them.





Kadi Thingvall said:


> A couple of years ago I wormed the pups then went to bed an hour or so later. Woke up in the middle of the night to a puppy SCREAMING in pain, drooling, etc. Once I got him calmed down he was walking like he was drunk, still randomly screaming, going rigid, etc. Long story short, after spending the night at the vets we thought he turned the corner (no more rigidity, screaming, etc), 1/2 hour later he was dead. Ivermectin overdose..





Emilio Rodriguez said:


> I just give 1cc per 10lb and never had a problem.





Anne Vaini said:


> I hope you meant .1cc per 10lb...





Kristen Cabe said:


> Wow, you guys. You're just drawing up 0.7cc's directly out of the bottle of Ivomec (or whatever brand of 1% solution you use), and giving that amount to your dog without any kind of further dilution?! :-o [-X ](*,) Don is right about diluting it with propylene glycol first, and thus being able to dose it at 0.1cc per 10 pounds of dog, but you should not be dosing it that way right out of the bottle.


----------

